# Roller bar rake models



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

When I was a kid we used dump rakes and did loose hay. Then when I got married my father in law always used old pin wheel rakes which worked good on course hay but not so good on fine hay. I just kinda stayed with pin wheel rakes but now I'm looking at used roller bar rakes.

It looks like NH 256 and 258 rakes go for more money than the model 56 and was just wondering what the diference was.

Also what models did John Deere make and what models did a better job?

Was there any roller bar rake that worked better than others?


----------



## bigdoug43 (Jun 23, 2011)

I used a JD 660 rake with a dolly wheel for a few years. It worked great. Sold it to my neighbor who uses it all the time. The only thing I didn't like was that I couldn't raise it over winrows.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use a NH 256 with dolly wheels and it works fine. I agree with Bigdoug43 about getting it over windrows, but I just do the outside edge of the fields last so I can get out without having to cross over one.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i have a 258 and a 260 nh with the a frame trailer and i wouldnt trade it for any of them 
they are simple easy to work on and they are still in current production after 40 years so you can still get parts


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

The 256s, 258s and 260s are the current model versions of the rakes. The 55 and 56 models are much older. The 256 has an 8.5 raking width, the 258 has a 9.5 raking width and the 260 is basically the same as the 258 except that it is a right hand delivery instead of a left hand delivery. I think the model 56 was also an 8.5 foot raking width, but I'm not sure. I have an old model 55 which is only an 8 foot raking width. Also the model 55 has a straight axle across the back that leaves the right side drive wheel 3 ot 4 feet behind the basket whereas all the rest of the models have a angled axle that keeps both drive tires within a foot of the basket. Having both tires close to the basket helps a lot as far as keeping the rake tines following the ground contours.

I currently run two 258s on a tandem rake hitch and keep the old model 55 around just in case. Around here in Western New York state, you can expect decent shape rollerbar rakes to go for around $2,000. Be sure to check them for any play in the driveline components, bent tine bars or tine bar sweepers or bent tongues/frames. These seem to be the typical problem spots on this style of used rake. I wouldn't worry to much about a leaky gearbox as most everyone just starts filling them with grease when the seals go bad.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 56 and a 70s 256 I would say most parts are the same. That being said I would stay away from the 55s. The 55 had a weaker gearbox. The 56 came without a dolly wheel but tracking them down isn't too bad and it makes a world of difference. 
My father runs a JD 660 with a dolly and swears by it. The only major advatage of the deere is the driveshaft unhooks easier. Since we always pull the driveshaft for towing down the road. 
Really the simplicity of the rollabars are why we haven't switched to Rotary rakes, I can redo one of these in an afternoon under a tree with simple tools.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I have both a 56 and a 256 and hann't been able to tell the difference except one is painted nicer. As far as parts they both have the same gear box and all the barrings are the same as far as the ones I have changed so far (wheel, gear box, and driveshaft). We have a 258 that got hit whal we were driving it down the road. It was all the same parts as the 256 and 56 but the bars were longer.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I have an old JD 894A that I use in small fields and use to turn over raked windrows if they get rained on. It sure is a clean raking machine, even with short hay. Too bad my wheel rakes aren't as efficient. Many older farmers run the NH roller bar rakes around here and they just keep going and going.


----------

